
The case for single character Git commit message prefixes - wheresvic1
https://smalldata.tech/blog/2018/10/04/the-case-for-single-character-git-commit-message-prefixes
======
WalterSear
There's good case for single word commit prefixes, but the cognitive load that
acronyms create is best avoided whenever possible.

